# [SKYPE] un clic regulier pendant la communication [abandon]

## Trevoke

Je ne sais pas trop quoi vous donner comme info pour ce probleme-la vu que je suis tres nul au niveau de ce qui est son et lumiere..

Pendant que je parle sur Skype sous Linux (pas de probleme sous Windows, meme hardware), il y  a un bruit un peu comme un clic qui revient toutes les 4-5 secondes. C'est tres ennuyeux pour l'autre personne (je ne l'entends pas).

Quelqu'un a une idee ou des questions a poser? Ca me ferait vraiment beaucoup plaisir de resoudre ce probleme.

----------

## geekounet

Le retour de la guerre froide ?  :Laughing: 

Non pour ton problème je ne sais pas, mais pourquoi tu n'utilises pas du simple SIP plutôt ? Parce que bon Skype, entre le procotole fermé, les flux douteux et les spywares intégrés (dump de bios, scan des profils Firefox, etc.), ça craint un peu et c'est difficile d'y diagnostiquer quand ya un problème  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

SIP ?

J'utilise Skype parce que ca marche sur Mac aussi.. Il me faut un software qui marche sur Mac et Linux (et Windows si possible)  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

wengophone?

----------

## kernelsensei

Qui s'appelle maintenant QuteCom ?

----------

## Bapt

des clients SIP il y en a sur toutes les plateformes

----------

## titoucha

Sauf erreur, si tu utilises skype à un bout tu dois utiliser skype à l'autre bout vu que leur protocole est proprio.

----------

## nico_calais

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Sauf erreur, si tu utilises skype à un bout tu dois utiliser skype à l'autre bout vu que leur protocole est proprio.

 

Je le confirme. Skype fonctionne qu'avec du skype.

Une autre solution implique que la ou les autres personnes fassent de même.

----------

## Trevoke

Ok, j'essaierai wengophone (pas d'ebuild avec le nouveau nom!)..

----------

## titoucha

Il y a un ebuilt pour qutecom sur bugzilla

https://bugs.gentoo.org/237941

----------

## Trevoke

Alors je recupere un compte SIP et tout ca ... Euh .. Ouais.. Je recupere ca ou ?

----------

## VikingB

Il y a un tableau d'interopérabilité avec notamment Ekiga ici :

http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Which_programs_work_with_Ekiga_%3F

----------

## Trevoke

D'accord, je vois et c'est tres beau, mais ca m'aide pas a comprendre ce que c'est qu'un compte SIP; autant que je comprenne du peu que j'aie peu en voir sur internet, il faut payer pour en avoir un... Donc, comment est-ce que qutecom m'aide a faire audio/video sur internet gratuitement?

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

L'inscription à Ekiga est gratuite et ca prend 5 min en comptant le mail de confirmation.

----------

## Trevoke

Alors.. C'est quoi SIP .. C'est quoi un compte SIP?

J'en deduis que personne ne sait ce que c'est, et que donc personne n'utilise les logiciels qu'on m'a propose?  :Sad: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Alors.. C'est quoi SIP .. C'est quoi un compte SIP?
> 
> J'en deduis que personne ne sait ce que c'est, et que donc personne n'utilise les logiciels qu'on m'a propose? 

 

Bah, un procotole de communication ouvert et standard pour la VoIP, la visio, etc.  :Smile:  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Session_Initiation_Protocol

Perso je ne l'utilise pas encore, mais ça viendra sous peu, j'en aurai besoin pour le boulot et tout... Mais j'ai un collègue qui l'utilise et ça marche très bien.  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Perso je ne l'utilise pas encore, mais ça viendra sous peu, j'en aurai besoin pour le boulot et tout... Mais j'ai un collègue qui l'utilise et ça marche très bien. 

 

Tu utilises pas, ah bon ? T'as pas de VoIP chez ton FAI ?

Parceque la VoIP, c'est du SIP aussi  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, en configurant bien les choses, on peut contacter un numéro de VoIP à partir d'un SIPPhone

----------

## geekounet

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Perso je ne l'utilise pas encore, mais ça viendra sous peu, j'en aurai besoin pour le boulot et tout... Mais j'ai un collègue qui l'utilise et ça marche très bien.  
> 
> Tu utilises pas, ah bon ? T'as pas de VoIP chez ton FAI ?
> 
> Parceque la VoIP, c'est du SIP aussi 
> ...

 

Bah, j'ai du SIP avec Free, mais je m'en sers pas encore justement, j'ai pas de tel.  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Perso je ne l'utilise pas encore, mais ça viendra sous peu, j'en aurai besoin pour le boulot et tout... Mais j'ai un collègue qui l'utilise et ça marche très bien.  
> 
> Tu utilises pas, ah bon ? T'as pas de VoIP chez ton FAI ?
> 
> Parceque la VoIP, c'est du SIP aussi 
> ...

 

Ça dépend du FAI, de l'offre...

Chez Orange, quand t'es pas en offre Net (Adsl Nu), c'est du H323. Quand tu passes en offre Net tu passes en SIP, par contre pour les identifiants et l'adresse du serveur SIP tu peux aller te brosser, toujours obligé d'utiliser la livebox  :Sad: 

----------

